# Got leaves?



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10213659048265237


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I ran one of those on a golf course for 2 years in the fall. It made a hellish siren noise like an air raid siren (the one in the video is quiet to me!). People in town would bitch and moan about it in the local paper. This was used on a JD 650 or 750, without live PTO, and so when changing direction it would have to be throttled down, time the shift throw, then back up on throttle going other direction causing a long, drawn out wailing siren noise, causing the bitching. Finally we had to use the "flow diverter" flap on the thing to continue forwards all the time because the constant noise was better than the rising and falling apparently. Problem was it was only half as effective when trying to blow to the right because of the direction the blower paddle wheel was turning because the air had to make a 180 degree turn. All for leaves on a golf course so the patrons wouldn't bitch about a leaf making their little ball not roll properly or something. Meh. It was a stop gap measure of a job.


----------

